
Why the Sanders Movement Matters - ericsong
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/why-the-sanders-movement-matters-96cc4ccb3a65
======
Fjolsvith
I liked how he raised his staff's pay to $15/hour and then cut their hours.

